# Maggie May - mando tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Always liked the sound of a mandolin, what's stopped me from buying one is all I could see myself playing is the battle of evermore and a random song from middle ages Britain because.....kings/queens, knights in shining armor (well, leather jerkins anyway) mandolin, you simply have to.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Totally understand..a unique instrument that I’m very drawn to the sound of but is not going to get the majority of my time.


----------

